# Celebration!



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

We should really have more ME related celebrations 🎉 
Here’s some ideas which I at least will be celebrating...

September 25: not so happy Frodo death day 
Happy king elessar day! May 1
And the best of all.... May 25! Happy no more Sauron day!!!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 15, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> September 25: not so happy Frodo death day


Did I miss something?! 

Around here, the big celebration usually comes on September 22; I'm sure some new threads will appear in a few days, or old ones will be revived. Like this one (if I have to do it myself! ):









It's Bilbo's (and Frodo's) Birthdays!


Happy Birthday! Time to party!




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 15, 2019)

I thought (from my experience at other JRRT sites) that besides 22 September (Bilbo and Frodo's birthday), or even more than that, JRRT's birthday on 03 January was *the* day of celebration!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 15, 2019)

Oh, we do that here, too!









Tolkien's 127th Birthday!


Happy 127th Birthday of J.R.R. Tolkien! CL




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

I'll save the date 


Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Did I miss something?!


nope, its in the appendices of RoTK


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm feeling dumb now -- I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 16, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'm feeling dumb now -- I have no idea what you mean.



Here is literally what it says cause I had the book right next to me while reading that
Actually oops cause it’s September 29 (so I’m feeling dumb now) but appendix B page 475 (paperback edition 1993 Harper Collins)‘_September 29. They come to the grey havens. Frodo and Bilbo depart over the sea with the three keepers.(_also I just realized that Frodo and Bilbo share the same b-day and death day)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 16, 2019)

Ah, I see. I wondered what could have happened on September 25. Of course, Frodo didn't "die", but went to the Undying Lands where he could be _healed._ We don't know when he finally died. When, 82 years later, Samwise left the Shire, we are led to believe he was going to the Havens, in hopes of being allowed to sail there himself; if so, we can be sure his goal was to see his great friend Frodo again.

I suppose departure from Middle Earth could be looked upon as a kind of figurative "death", but I've never seen it that way.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 16, 2019)

true. i thought of that after posting. and on a happier note, 5 days till frodo + bilbo's bday!😀


----------

